# Phương Trinh, Ngọc Quyên và các đại gia lừa đảo



## Xinh (12 Tháng tám 2012)

[h=2]Ngọc Quyên bị chàng đại gia đưa cho chiếc  điện thoại Vertu dởm để "làm tin", Angela Phương Trinh bị chàng đại gia  dẻo mỏ qua mặt về tuổi thật.[/h]                         Ngọc Quyên và chiếc Vertu dởm
 Năm 2011 được coi là năm ầm ĩ của siêu mẫu Ngọc Quyên   khi cô tung loạt ảnh khỏa thân với mục đích bảo vệ môi trường nhưng bị   cho là phản cảm. Ngay sau đó là chuyện tình cảm với một anh chàng  người  Hàn Quốc cũng gây ồn ào không kém.









                          Ngọc Quyên bị thiếu gia lừa cho điện thoại dởm.



 Khi mọi chuyện bắt đầu lắng xuống thì vào khoảng cuối tháng 6/2011, người hâm mộ lại được dịp choáng váng khi Ngọc Quyên chia sẻ về chuyện từng bị thiếu gia lừa tình, lừa tiền.  Sau khi chia tay mối tình đầu hơn 16 tuổi, Ngọc Quyên   đã gặp một chàng thiếu gia hơn cô đúng 1 tuổi trong một lần đi chơi  với  bạn bè. Cả hai nhanh chóng quý mến nhau và thường xuyên giãi bày  những  niềm vui nỗi buồn.  Vị thiếu gia không ngần ngại khi trao chiếc  điện  thoại Vertu đắt tiền cho bạn gái sử dụng.
 Tuy nhiên sau khi đưa điện thoại làm "vật tin" thì   chàng thiếu gia này lại thường xuyên nhờ người yêu đặt vé máy bay cho   mỗi lần hai người gặp gỡ.  Sau một thời gian qua lại, với linh cảm của   người 
phụ nữ
, Ngọc Quyên đã quyết định trả lại chiếc điện thoại đắt tiền và kết thúc chuyện tình cảm.
 Nhưng cũng ngay sau đó người đẹp này đã phát hiện ra   thiếu gia kia chỉ là kẻ lừa đảo khi lừa một tài xế taxi để đổi chiệc   điện thoại Vertu rởm của mình lấy một chiếc Nokia đời mới.
 Diễn viên Angela Phương Trinh và đại gia 41 tuổi
 Khi bị phát hiện là đang yêu một đại gia tuổi tứ tuần thì Phương Trinh   đã vội vàng lên báo khẳng định người yêu cô chỉ mới 28 tuổi. Liên tục   thời gian sau đó, nữ diễn viên này khoe hình ảnh cùng người yêu đi dạo   phố, đi diễn show rất hạnh phúc.








                          Phương Trinh bị đại gia 41 tuổi lừa là mới 28 tuổi           .



 Tuy nhiên chuyện tình "người đẹp và đại gia"   cũng nhanh chóng kết thúc sau khoảng 5 tháng hẹn hò (từ khoảng cuối  năm  2011 đến tháng 3/2012).  Nói về lý do chia tay trong một bài phỏng  vấn  cho tạp chí, Phương Trinh thành thật cho biết, việc yêu đại gia   tên D là do được ba cô ủng hộ: "Anh ấy rất giỏi lừa người khác ở chỗ   biết dỗ ngọt, khéo ăn nói và đánh trúng tâm lý của em lẫn 
gia đình
 em,   đến xin phép ba cho quen em một cách đường đường chính chính để thể hiện   sự nghiêm túc..."  .
 Ngoài việc bị "chết" bởi sự dẻo miệng của đại gia, Phương Trinh   cũng thú nhận là bị lóa mắt bởi những vật chất xung quanh người đàn  ông  này. Nhưng điều mà diễn viên 17 tuổi này không thể chấp nhận được  đó là  sự dối trá của vị đại gia này khi "khai man" tuổi thật của mình từ 41 xuống còn 28 tuổi.
 "Nếu ngay từ đầu biết rõ tuổi thật của D, em đã không   quen anh ấy rồi. Anh D bảo 28 tuổi, nhìn mặt mũi, ngoại hình anh ấy cũng   trẻ cỡ 28, em không thể nào đòi xem chứng minh nhân dân để biết có  đúng  không. Đến mãi sau này khi cả hai dần dần có khoảng cách, anh ấy  mới  chịu nói thật là đã 41 tuổi, lớn hơn cả tuổi ba em", Phương Trinh chia sẻ.


----------

